# Sad News about the death of Claudio Abbado



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Conductor Claudio Abbado died today. Recalling his wonderful Die Zauberflote and his Simon Boccanegra. But my favourite has to be his Don Giovanni with keenlyside and Terfel. A real treat.

A fine conductor indeed.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

RIP Maestro :angel:


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Sad news indeed  RIP


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

How very sad. I listened yesterday to his cd of Rossini overtures. RIP.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

His Mussorgsky Khovanshchina is awesome.


----------



## Rackon (Apr 9, 2013)

One of the giants has left us.

Yesterday after work I was listeningt to the Abbado conducted Fidelio with Kaufmann & Stemme, the Brahms violin concerto with Gil Shaham, and the Mahler 3. The man brought such transcendance to opera and symphonic music, encouraging the musicians to listen to one another so that even the largest scale music possessed the immediacy and intimacy of chamber music. Baroque, classical, romantic, contemporary - he did it all superbly. I always loved watching the emotions playing across his face as he conducted, especially when he would flash a singer or soloist a little smile. He always sought out and encouraged young musicians and mentored many of the music world's greatest artists.

"The term 'great conductor' has no meaning for me. It is the composer who is great."

So...Addio, Claudio, a GREAT musician and human being. The world has been immeasurably enriched by your artistry.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

His _Simon Boccanegra_ was the reason I fell in love with this opera. Thank you maestro and RIP.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

After a long time suffering... finally. How cruel is the world! Rest in peace dear maestro. Your renditions will be survived as great as long as people around the world listen to the classical music.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

That's a shame. I was just sharing his DG _Falstaff_ recording (Terfel, etc.) with a friend of mine. I've always liked his conducting style. Rest well, Maestro.


----------



## Lucrezia (Nov 21, 2013)

RIP... he was exceptional!!
Berliner Philharmoniker published on their website his recordings with the orchestra: http://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/info/claudio-abbado, watching is free of charge.


----------



## BiggusD (Oct 2, 2013)

He was great for amongst other things being a proponent of modern music.


----------

